

Inuit.css - Another CSS framework - franze
http://csswizardry.com/inuitcss/

======
Hipchan
Looks nice. But there should be some way to see the source without downloading
a zip.

Github is an easy answer, something like what the HTML5 Boilerplate or
backbone.js does would be even cooler.

~~~
csswizardry
Wow, on Hacker News, cheers guys!

I'm Harry, the guy who made inuit.css. There is a link to inuit.css in the
page's h1, which I _know_ is way too hidden:
<http://csswizardry.com/inuitcss/css/inuit.css>

I'm a designer/front-end dev at heart so I don't know Git(hub) at all. I have
made an account about an hour ago though and I'm hoping to get inuit.css on
there asap. Just gotta learn it now.

Cheers, H

~~~
rudasn
Any reason for using height:101% instead of overflow-y:auto for scrollbars?

Also, shouldn't the utf-8 declaration be at the top before a massive block of
commented text? Though in practice I'm not sure if it matters much either way.

Thanks

~~~
csswizardry
overflow-y, although relatively stable, has only been officially proposed in
CSS3. So I could (and might) use overflow-y, but the height:101%; is a
hangover from when overflow-y was a non-standard bit of CSS.

I don't dislike the overflow-y method, I just used the one I've used for year.
I might update inuit.css to use the more obvious overflow-y property soon
though.

Good spot on the charset declaration though. Thank you very much. I'll update
on my lunch break or something :)

Thanks, H

------
PStamatiou
I was skeptical at first and skimmed through inuit.css - I must say the
"debug" stuff, in particular checking for images without alt tags and links
without titles, et cetera, is rather nice. I'd like to see this packaged in a
Sass/SCSS format too.

------
citizenkeys
Looks cool (pun intended). The website could use more demo pages, though. It
could also have a section "Sites using Inuit.css" with screenshots. Why would
I use Inuit.css instead of Blueprint ( <http://www.blueprintcss.org/> )?

~~~
defroost
Why would I use Blueprint, when I could use the excellent 960 (
<http://960.gs/> ) by Nathan Smith? To me all of the above choices are good as
long as there is a way to use Sass ( <http://sass-lang.com/> ) like in Compass
( <http://compass-style.org/> ) to remove the presentation code from your
markup, i.e. span-8, grid_4, etc., using sass. Compass defaults to Blueprint,
but thankfully there is the excellent compass-960 plugin (
<https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass-960-plugin> ) so you also can use
960.

Anyway, I will try Intuit and see how it compares to the above. Thanks.

------
wildmXranat
As a developer, I'd like to thank front-end designers and CSS experts for
style-sheets like this, but why isn't there a demo page ? It seems kind of
obvious since this contributes to a project's look-and-feel.

~~~
drewtown
A demo page would have been nice but I went for it anyway. I applied this to
an internal app at work and it went to a 5/10 to 8/10 with about 45 minutes of
work. It's really nice for us not-so-good-at-designing types.

~~~
moe
_A demo page would have been nice_

Documentation would have been nice, too.

------
rmccue
> I’ve put a little system in place where, instead of margin-right:20px;, the
> grid items have a margin-left:20px; applied. This pushes them all a little
> too far across but doesn’t break if you put them in a container that is 20px
> too wide. Then, once all that’s happened you pull the container back by
> 20px.

That doesn't really make sense to me. Why not just use :last-child, and use a
JS fallback if you really want to support browsers that don't support that?

~~~
ceejayoz
Why use :last-child and a JS fallback when you can use CSS without a JS
fallback?

~~~
rmccue
One means more work on my behalf, and the other is to support a minority of
users.

------
jamesbritt
Question: I viewed the site on my G2 and could not zoom or otherwise change
the size. Why is that? Is this controllable using Inuit?

------
moe
Sorry, "body { width:940px; }", really?

It's 2011, we should be using fluid layouts (see blueprint-liquid, emastic).

